# Duelos y quebrantos los sábados



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

Duelos y quebrantos los sábados

Buonasera a tutti! Sto traducendo la prima parte della celebre opera di Cervantes _El ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha_​ e ho trovato difficoltà a tradurre la frase che ho riportato nel titolo. Leggendo il contesto, pensavo di tradurla con *frittata in zoccoli e zampetti il sabato*. Cosa ne pensate? 

Grazie per gli aiuti.


----------



## King Crimson

Devo dire che d'acchito ho pensato alla traduzione di un traduttore automatico. Poi, però, facendo qualche ricerca, ho visto che "Duelos y quebrantos" (letteralmente "duelli e dolori") è stato proposto in una famosa traduzione (qui) come “frittate rognose”. La spiegazione:

_Si illustra, così, la traduzione di *parole ed espressioni prive di una designazione nella cultura d’arrivo*, come, ad esempio, il termine “duelos y quebrantos”, tradotto come “frittate rognose” e spiegato in nota con una breve parafrasi.

_A quanto pare questo trattamento è stato riservato ad altre espressioni dell'opera di Cervantes. Penso che la chiave sia nelle parole che ho evidenziato in neretto: evidentemente, ci muoviamo in un ambito in cui il traduttore opera una vera e propria ricostruzione del testo nella lingua d'arrivo, allo scopo di rendere al meglio quello che, a suo giudizio, è il vero significato dell'espressione originale, in ciò anche allontanandosi totalmente da ogni tentativo di traduzione letterale.
Comunque, devo ammettere che avrei serie difficoltà a capire il significato di “frittate rognose” anche leggendo il Don Chisciotte.


----------



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

King Crimson said:


> Devo dire che d'acchito ho pensato alla traduzione di un traduttore automatico. Poi, però, facendo qualche ricerca, ho visto che "Duelos y quebrantos" (letteralmente "duelli e dolori") è stato proposto in una famosa traduzione (qui) come “frittate rognose”. La spiegazione:
> 
> _Si illustra, così, la traduzione di *parole ed espressioni prive di una designazione nella cultura d’arrivo*, come, ad esempio, il termine “duelos y quebrantos”, tradotto come “frittate rognose” e spiegato in nota con una breve parafrasi.
> 
> _A quanto pare questo trattamento è stato riservato ad altre espressioni dell'opera di Cervantes. Penso che la chiave sia nelle parole che ho evidenziato in neretto: evidentemente, ci muoviamo in un ambito in cui il traduttore opera una vera e propria ricostruzione del testo nella lingua d'arrivo, allo scopo di rendere al meglio quello che, a suo giudizio, è il vero significato dell'espressione originale, in ciò anche allontanandosi totalmente da ogni tentativo di traduzione letterale.
> Comunque, devo ammettere che avrei serie difficoltà a capire il significato di “frittate rognose” anche leggendo il Don Chisciotte.



Grazie mille per l'aiuto !!!


----------



## King Crimson

Figurati... qualcuno, poi, che ha letto la traduzione di Franciosini, magari spiegherà cosa c'entrano le "frittate rognose" con i "duelli e dolori".


----------



## Neuromante

Acabo de buscar información (Wiki, perdón) y encuentro que se trata de un plato "de agasajo", es decir: Para servir a invitados de nivel. De hecho ponen como ejemplo a una reina a quien se le ofreció.

El problema es que, si no recuerdo mal, aquí se está haciendo un juego de palabras entre el nombre de un plato lujoso y el ayuno durante los duelos. Cervantes dice que en casa de Quijano los sábados almuerzan "duelos y quebrantos" pero se debe entender que son tan pobres que los sábados ayunan y pasan hambre. Es decir: Ni siquiera "frittate rognose" funciona

Todo esto, claro está, tirando de memoria para poder saber cual es el contexto; porque en la pregunta sólo pone que aparece en El Quijote, ni siquiera han escrito la frase completa. Ni rastro de contexto.


----------



## ~Тнє Иєνєяєи∂Ιиg Ѕтσяу~

Está es la frase completa:
Una olla de algo más vaca que carnero, salpicón las más noches, *duelos y quebrantos los sábados*, lentejas los viernes, algún palomino de añadidura los domingos, consumían las tres partes de su hacienda. 

Perdón: me había olvidado de ponerla!


----------



## Neuromante

Es exactamente lo que puse arriba. Un juego de palabras con el nombre de un plato de agasajo y la pobreza de Quijano


----------



## flljob

Según la edición de Gredos, los duelos y quebrantos consistían en huevos con tocino (no recuerdo cómo llaman el tocino en España) y que era un plato de abstinencia. Por lo tanto, los duelos y quebrantos era un plato frugal.


----------



## Elxenc

flljob said:


> Según la edición de Gredos, los duelos y quebrantos consistían en huevos con tocino (*no recuerdo cómo llaman el tocino en España*) y que era un plato de abstinencia. Por lo tanto, los duelos y quebrantos era un plato frugal.




Pues yo diria que decimos también tocino (panceta o beicon a las tiras de tocino). Ahora bien ya no sé si la palabra significará lo mismo  en cada sitio. Aquí sobre todos en el cerdo parte de de grasa que rodea al musculo:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panceta.

Yo creo, como alguien ya ha dicho , que se trata e un juego de palabras al ironizar con el nombre de un plato suculento, pero con un nombre que las palabras sueltas tienen otro significado: duelos= penas; quebrantos= falta de fuerza, decaimiento.

*quebranto**.*
* 1.* m. Acción y efecto de quebrantar o quebrantarse.

* 2.* m._* Descaecimiento, desaliento, falta de fuerza.*_

* 3.* m. Lástima, conmiseración, piedad.

 * 4.* m. Pérdida o daño grandes.
 * 5.* m. Aflicción, dolor o pena grande.


*duelo**2**.*

 (Del lat. _dŏlus_, por _dolor_).
* 1.* m. *Dolor, lástima, aflicción o sentimiento.*

* 2.* m. Demostraciones que se hacen para manifestar el sentimiento que se tiene por la muerte de alguien.

 * 3.* m.  Reunión de parientes, amigos o invitados que asisten a la casa  mortuoria, a la conducción del cadáver al cementerio, o a los funerales.
 * 4.* m. Fatiga, trabajo. U. m. en pl.
*~**s y quebrantos.*
* 1.* m. pl.   Fritada hecha con huevos y grosura de animales, especialmente torreznos  o sesos, alimentos compatibles con la abstinencia parcial que por  precepto eclesiástico se guardaba los sábados en los reinos de Castilla.
*.../...*
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Buenas noches.


----------



## Neuromante

Veamos: Lo que explican Flljob y Elxenc sobre la frugalidad del plato es lo que yo sabía, pero en la Wiki lo consideran un plato" de agasajo" Por eso puse que lo había sacado de ahí. En todo caso, sea un plato rico o uno pobre, se trata de un juego de palabras y la ironía funcionaría igual.


----------



## King Crimson

Para empezar, veo (gracias a las definiciones puestas por Elxenc) que estaba equivocado sobre la traducción literal de “Duelos y quebrantos”, que tendría ser algo como “dolori/lutti e sconforti” y no “duelli e dolori”.
Además, he encontrado en internet (aquí, nota 112.b ) la explicación de la traducción “frittate rognose” sugerida por Franciosini:
-----
Lorenzo Franciosini: _Vocabolario italiano e spagnuolo: español e italiano_, primera edición, Roma, 1620, lo registra por primera vez (artículo _Duelo_) con la mirada puesta en el _Quijote_: «comer duelos y quebrantos e un modo di dire straordinario e vale mangiar della carne secca con dell'huova, che in Firenza diremmo mangiar delle frittate rognose» y (artículo _Quebranto_): «duelos y quebrantose un termino e modo di dire usato particolarmente nella Mancia in Spagna, e significa mangiare huova con carne secca que noi diremmo mangiar delle carbonate (tocino frito)». El propio Franciosini, en su traducción del _Quijote_, Venecia, 1622, tradujo _duelos y quebrantos_ por «frittate rognose», y en una acotación añadió: «sono prosciutto fritto con huova», con lo cual nos deja vacilar entre carne seca, tocino frito y jamón, sin saber a cuál atenernos.
-----
Por lo tanto estamos hablando de un modismo (“frittate rognose”) usado a Firenze en el siglo XVII y esta es la razón por la cual nunca lo había oído, pero me parece que la explicación completa en el enlace que puse remarca que la etimología de esta expresión es incierta, así que también le traducciones en varias lenguas no son congruentes.


----------



## Kaxgufen

La edición del Quijote del IV Centenario aclara en una llamada con nota al pie, que Duelos y Quebrantos es "quizá huevos con tocino o chorizo".

El témino _quebrantos_ se ha relacionado con el quebrantamiento de la ley mosaica al incluir tocino en la comida. Pensemos que estamos en plena época de la expulsión de moros y judíos de España. Hay toda una teoría acerca de lo judío, Cervantes  y el Quijote pero no es este el foro adecuado para tratar ese tema puntualmente.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por lo que sé y he leído, no creo que en casa de Quijano se ayunara los sábados (lo que sería muy sospechoso en la época en que el sabat era rigurosamente perseguido). 
Tal como otros han dicho, duelos y quebrantos es un plato típico de La Mancha, que aín se cocina y lo suelen ofrecer en los menús de casi cualquier restaurante.


----------

